# Doggie day care at my home in Nottingham Mon-Fri



## sallysqueak (Apr 19, 2011)

I am offering doggie day care from my home in Carlton, Nottingham:thumbup1: Monday - Friday term time and Tuesdays/Thursdays in school holidays. 

I have space for up to 3 cat/child/dog friendly dogs either from the same home or other. 

I recently lost my 10 year old GSD, so at the moment I am between dogs, but I do have plenty of experience with large and lively breeds. I'm able to take dogs of any size, so long as they are neutered/vaccinated and non aggressive towards cats, kids and other dogs. 

Your dog may be mixing with up to 3 other dogs during the day, but they will all be checked for compatibility beforehand - the canine company all adds to the fun! 

Your dog will be walked a minimum of twice a day in addition to having access to a large secure garden and plenty of fuss! 

I am open between 7am and 6pm on the days stated above, but unfortunately cannot provide overnight care as I'm not a registered boarding kennel. 

Your dog will be treated like a member of our family during his time here and will return to you tired, happy and content in the evening! No more feeling guilty about being too tired for walkies after work! 

All this for just £15 a day! 

Please get in touch if you'd like me to send you more information on my services


----------

